# Stage e tirocinio



## belano75

Qual è la diferenza tra "stage" e "tirocinio"? Grazie!


----------



## Elisa68

Nessuna differenza. _Stage_ è una parola francese che è ormai entrata nel vocabolario italiano.


----------



## belano75

Qual è usata più spesso?


----------



## dalila

belano75 said:
			
		

> Qual è usata più spesso?


Secondo me, oramai è molto usato "stage", che molti pronunciano all'inglese ma andrebbe pronunciata alla francese.


----------



## belano75

Grazie mille!


----------



## primo_cerchio

Tirocinio è ancora usato dove è attività normata.
Se un praticante procuratore o un laureato in medicina DEVONO passare attraverso un periodo di tirocinio per legge per accedere ad un esame di stato allora usare stage starebbe male.
Quindi in tal caso privilegerei senza dubbio tirocinante tirocinio.


----------



## Elisa68

primo_cerchio said:
			
		

> Tirocinio è ancora usato dove è attività normata.
> Se un praticante procuratore o un laureato in medicina DEVONO passare attraverso un periodo di tirocinio per legge per accedere ad un esame di stato allora usare stage starebbe male.
> Quindi in tal caso privilegerei senza dubbio tirocinante tirocinio.


Sono d'accordo (a proposito è _praticante avvocato_ adesso, non più _procuratore_ giusto per essere pignoli! )

Si usa anche parlare di _praticantato_ in questo contesto.


----------



## DanyD

Sono d'accordo con primocerchio.
Secondo me stage e tirocinio non sono proprio la stessa cosa: uno stage è un periodo di lavoro non pagato che uno studente effettua presso un'azienda o un ente, mentre il tirocinio è un periodo parte del corso di studi o che avviene immediatamente dopo la fine di questo: per esempio, al Conservatorio, un diplomato può fare due anni di tirocinio subito dopo essersi diplomato e non ho mai sentito chiamare questo periodo "stage".


----------



## belano75

Ho capito benne, grazie.



			
				DanyD said:
			
		

> uno stage è un periodo di lavoro non pagato che uno studente effettua presso un'azienda o un ente


 
È possibile parlare anche di stage se invece di non pagarti, ti pagano un poco o ti danno qualche vantaggio? Non penso che sia una differenza...

Grazie!


----------



## primo_cerchio

DanyD said:
			
		

> Sono d'accordo con primocerchio.
> Secondo me stage e tirocinio non sono proprio la stessa cosa: uno stage è un periodo di lavoro non pagato che uno studente effettua presso un'azienda o un ente, mentre il tirocinio è un periodo parte del corso di studi o che avviene immediatamente dopo la fine di questo: per esempio, al Conservatorio, un diplomato può fare due anni di tirocinio subito dopo essersi diplomato e non ho mai sentito chiamare questo periodo "stage".



Non si poteva dire meglio.


----------



## DanyD

Grazie primocerchio!

Per quanto riguarda l'ultima domanda di belano, credo di sì, anche se nell'unico stage che ho fatto io non sono stata pagata, per cui non posso fornirti una "prova sperimentale" diretta


----------



## belano75

Grazie a tutti per aiutarmi! Siete veramente gentili! Arrivederci.


----------



## primo_cerchio

Ci si chiede se belano75 sia mai stato a Genova


----------



## belano75

primo_cerchio said:
			
		

> Ci si chiede se belano75 sia mai stato a Genova


 
Sì, sono stato. Perché?


----------



## DanyD

Penso che primocerchio si riferisca alla leggendaria avarizia dei Genovesi... mi sbaglio?


----------



## belano75

DanyD said:
			
		

> Penso che primocerchio si riferisca alla leggendaria avarizia dei Genovesi... mi sbaglio?


Ah, non sapevo che i Genovesi avevano questa fama.

Grazie. Saluti!


----------



## primo_cerchio

DanyD said:
			
		

> Penso che primocerchio si riferisca alla leggendaria avarizia dei Genovesi... mi sbaglio?



Sbagli di...grosso

ma davvero non sapete cosa vuol dire belan ?


----------



## DanyD

No, non lo so. E' dialetto?

Pensavo ti riferissi all'avarizia perchè belano aveva chiesto se fosse possibile essere pagati negli stage.


----------



## gabrigabri

Io conosco "belin" , "belandi"... "belan" vorrà dire la stessa cosa!! 
Tra l'altro sono cose che dice il Gabibbo!!
Sono imprecazioni (come cavolo, magari un po' più "spinte"  ). Si riferiscono al membro maschile!

Ciao!


----------



## Necsus

DanyD said:
			
		

> No, non lo so. E' dialetto?


_Belan_ (o _belin_) è un termine regionale per "l'organo genitale maschile".  Che credo sia usato come intercalare.

Ops. Incrocio, Gabri...


----------



## silvietta

scusate ma tutto questo che cosa ha a che fare con il thread "stage - tirocinio"? Cosa mi sono persa?....

Silvietta


----------



## Necsus

silvietta said:
			
		

> scusate ma tutto questo che cosa ha a che fare con il thread "stage - tirocinio"? Cosa mi sono persa?....
> Silvietta


Nulla (ha a che fare/ti sei persa), Silvietta. E' stato forse un po' inopportunamente introdotto l'argomento per il nickname di un partecipante, e conseguentemente è stato spiegato. 
Però, trattandosi anche di un intercalare, si potrebbe usarlo nei messaggi e trovare una giustificazione...


----------



## claudine2006

È più usato "stage", parola di origine francese, anche se il sinonimo italiano è ugualmente accettato.


----------

